# HEMMOROIDS AFTER COLONSCOPY?



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey everyone, i was wondering if after anyones colonoscopies they had developed hemmoriods. since i had it a month ago, i have developed 2, its horrible i hate them!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if it would be the root cause of them, but it can irritate ones you have enough that they would become symptomatic.K.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Anything inserted into the anal canal can cause a hemmorhoid. However, it's likely you would have woken up with bleeding and pain if it caused a hemmorhoid where there was absolutely nothing before. Chances are it aggravated something that was already there.I just had my first colonscopy on Wed. I've been having severe hemmorhoidal pain for the past couple months and was quite frightened about what would happen during the procedure. Strangely, it feels much better than before. I think the gastro did some magic back there. Dana


----------



## unhappytummy (Jun 17, 2007)

Zoe said:


> Hey everyone, i was wondering if after anyones colonoscopies they had developed hemmoriods. since i had it a month ago, i have developed 2, its horrible i hate them!!!


I didn't have hemmoriods before this either. The meds i had to take in prep the day before made me go so much I got them. It felt like I was pooping acid and I would cry everytime. After the colonoscapy I picked up some hemoriod cream and used it for a few days and the swelliong and burning went down however I still have the extra tisue or skin and I am worried that it is not going to go back.


----------

